# Buying a Table Saw...



## elkfitness (Sep 6, 2012)

I bought the ridgid 4510 as my first table saw. It is the foldable model. Looked at reviews for few months then pulled the trigger this summer. Was able to use a harbor freight 20% coupon so I saved $100 on price. Used the savings to buy a nice combo blade for it. I've got nothing to compare it to, but it rocks. It is great quality and has the lifetime service agreement. just make sure you register it.


----------



## tapagan (Dec 4, 2012)

What size dado stack can you fit on the Ridgid?


----------



## elkfitness (Sep 6, 2012)

Per the manual, you need a 6 inch one.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

For a job site saw you will be pleased with one of DeWalts saws---I have the baby one with the steel cage---Very accurate and dependable---They make a big brother with a larger table and wider rip==

Why a jobsite saw? Full size saws are safer and have wider rip capacity.


----------



## tapagan (Dec 4, 2012)

I originally wanted a full size but the portability of a jobsite saw caught my eye. The jobsite saws also had a slightly higher RPM then a traditional table saw at the $500 price range. I also notice I'll only lose about 5" or rip width. Should I get a standard table saw instead? and if so which one?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the bosch 4100 and dewalt are the two contractor saws that lead the market. the ridgids burn out rather quickly.. id avoid anything porter cable now that their owned by black and decker


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The larger the table ,the safer and easier it is to operate ---

Good support for the wood as it leaves the blade is the key---when the board is long it will start to tip up as you are pushing if you have a small table----

I can tolerate the danger on a job---I take the time to build an outfeed table if it's a job with lots of long rips---or pay my helper to stand and hold up the board---

However--in my shop I have a cabinet saw with an extra wing on the left and a 54 inch wide wing to the right---and a 4 foot wide out feed table---

With this large saw I can easily cut full sheets of plywood all by myself---and rip 12 foot long boards without having to press down on the board to keep it on the table---

Better quality work---far safer---get the biggest you can get if portability is not a concern---

My saw is a Grizzly 10 " cabinet saw.---


----------



## tapagan (Dec 4, 2012)

Good to know I had no idea porter cable was owned by black and decker. I didn't buy a Craftsman miter saw because I found out Ryobi makes their power tools.


----------



## Greenranger (Dec 4, 2012)

tapagan said:


> Good to know I had no idea porter cable was owned by black and decker. I didn't buy a Craftsman miter saw because I found out Ryobi makes their power tools.


Ryyyyyyyyobi. It's the bees knees! I have a green one at work. Works wonders. My brother Corey uses it in the warehouse but our boss Rich keeps taking it and tossing it on the third level of the shelves and its just uncool man. I'm glad he was fired.

Roses are red
This poem makes no sense
My name is Dylan
Mircrowave.


----------



## itguy08 (Jan 11, 2011)

tapagan said:


> Good to know I had no idea porter cable was owned by black and decker. I didn't buy a Craftsman miter saw because I found out Ryobi makes their power tools.


So is DeWalt. DeWalt is the "Professional" line of Black and Decker.

The Ridgid R4512 has gotten good reviews for a while now.

I've got the Ryobi RTS20 and while nowhere near a professional machine it is quite good and I've got a lot of projects behind it.


----------



## tapagan (Dec 4, 2012)

I didn't know that about dewalt power tools either. I trust the quality of their products. I'd love to spend the price of the Ryobi but I worry about it lasting and can it handle plywood & hardwoods.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

my first saw was a craftsman that was actually made by ryobi.. it had plenty of power however the fence was impossible to get parrallel to the blade and keep it that way for more than 2 cuts. 

the ridgid has had issues with the arbor bolt on their cabinet saw and the contractor saw is notorious for the switch burning out very early in its life

the dewalt table saw is probably the only tool they make that i like.. i hate just about everything else they make but i wont get into that. i personally own the bosch 4000 which is the earlier version of the current 4100. the only issues ive had with my bosch is non tool related.. just having guys on the crew running pressure treated lumber thorugh it when i had a fine rip blade on it for doing stain grade trim work, the saw is now 6 years old with no repairs on it yet but i do need a new stand


----------



## tapagan (Dec 4, 2012)

Honestly for my price range I think the Bosch sounds like the best choice, and also has great reviews. 

The blade thing is awful but people don't realize the price of a good blade until the have to buy one.

The stationary shop table saws in the $500 range don't seem to be good enough quality.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a cheap ryobi saw, Been using it for 3 years and seems fine for what I do.
Laminate floors, filler strips for kitchens, oak stair treads, mostly small items, I have ripped a butt load of 2x4 on it.
Just saying, for a cheap $200 throwaway saw, fence is acceptable, has the power I need, is portable and easy to carry in my van.
Only issue so far is the safety switch on it, after a year of use, need to push a bit of pressure to the right when starting it up. Has been that way for 2 years and if you know the trick to start it, is no problem at all.

Not bragging about ryobi tools, only other ryobi tool I own is a biscuit joiner, 6 years old and used 3 or 4 times a year, I would prefer the dewalt for a portable table saw.
I have used the ryobi for 3 years and pleased with it,


----------



## tapagan (Dec 4, 2012)

Do you also use a stationary saw in your shop? Because I plan on using this as a primary table saw with the option of being able to take it on the road with me.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I still recomend you get a full size saw for your first saw----the little ones have a lot of power and a tiny table---fine if you know how to safely work a saw and respect it's ability to hurt you--but still an unneeded risk if you have room for a big saw.


----------



## elkfitness (Sep 6, 2012)

Mind is my first and only saw. With the lifetime service agreement if will bd my last saw as well. The fence is true and the blade is true as well. I built an outfeed table for it along eith a cross cut sled. I feel like I'm set.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

In the shop is an old craftsman, has a cast iron table and weight is in favor of a shop saw. The old craftsman saw is hard to beat, first photo is what My boss has in shop.
It sat in the yard for 2 years unprotected from the weather. Had some rust issues.
Was broke and he did not know why, was just a pain to carry the heavy saw from job to job. I found why it was not working in 15 min and then spent the rest of afternoon cleaning and oiling it, to get it functional again.
Fast forward 8 years later, We now have a shop for it to sit in, built a new cabinet on wheels to roll it around, had to replace a switch and upgraded fence on it. ... it is a great saw. It is old as dirt, but every part is easily available and replaceable and cuts true as the day it was brand new.
You can find them used cheap, then add accessories to them like a cabinet or new fence. Are tough and last forever.

We have in the past loaded it on the trailer, hauled it to the jobsite, what a pita.
It takes 2 people to walk it into the trailer. Nothing hard about it, just my cheap little saw is already in my van and will do what needs to be done.

If the motor goes out on my cheap saw, saw is going in the trash and being replaced with new saw.
If motor goes out on the craftsman, motor is being replaced.
So decide how often you need to take it on the road, if it is worth buying a throw away saw or do you want a stationary cabinet saw?
And for the record, my old saw was a 10" delta that cost $100, worked for 5 or 6 years before I burned it up ripping 16' long 2x4's.
So a cabinet saw for shop, a cheap portable saw for the road ... Then plan ahead and rip on cabinet saw for big jobs and bring ripped material with you to work.

second photo is a reconditioned craftsman for $519
pictures suck today.
First photo is here 
http://c0358709.cdn2.cloudfiles.rackspacecloud.com/vault/sale/56478/1_full.jpg
second photo is here
http://s.shld.net/is/image/Sears/00...n=1&qlt=90,0&resMode=sharp&op_usm=0.9,0.5,0,0


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

funfool said:


> We have in the past loaded it on the trailer, hauled it to the jobsite, what a pita.
> It takes 2 people to walk it into the trailer.


I have a 12V winch mounted in my trailer. If you have seen a race car trailer, you probably know what I am talking about. They use them to haul the car up into the box so it doesn't need to be driven in, because it's hard to climb out of the car when you can't open the door.

The winch makes it really easy to load heavy objects as long as you can attach the hook in a sensible place near the center of gravity. Anything on wheels that has a hook, like you could pull a cart full of materials in if you had your cart set up for that. It's like having a lift-gate that is unlimited length!


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

funfool...I have the exact old Craftsman in my home shop...it's 24 years old and works as well as the day I brought it home. And Mike is absolutely right about getting the biggest saw you can afford for safety and accuracy. Depending on your needs you can get a cheap on the job sow for the little jobs or just get a trailer and haul the big one around. Again it depends on your needs,* tapagan*.:yes:


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Am I the only one who got that last post in another language?


----------



## toastandjam (Aug 4, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> Am I the only one who got that last post in another language?


That person is a spammer.


----------



## jeremybrooks (Jan 5, 2012)

I bought a Bosch 4100, factory reconditioned from CPO or somebody like that. Man, that thing is a workhorse! Cuts are smooth and true, plenty of power. A real pleasure to use.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have the Ridgid contractor saw and I love it. But be aware I have had nothing but good luck with my Ridgid tools so I am probably prejudiced. In my opinion Porter Cable was one of the better tools and if memory serves me correctly (maybe not) they were the last power tool company to leave for overseas. I really feel that they are now in the same category as Black & Decker and they are now making their money off the name, not the quality. Craftsman a lot of people like I found them to be underpowered and if you find one you like they will stop making it down the road thinking you will buy a new one. DeWalt old tools great new tools not so much. Roybi are good tools for H/O and hobbyists that uses a good bit but not everyday. I'm going to quit here get off my soap box and back to OP. Having said all that I think there are still some good brands out there And since most of us can't afford Festool, there is Delta, Jet, and for less expensive(Iwon't say cheap) Grizzly saws are pretty decent. These are just my opinions and very subjective. I know I have left a lot of brands out but I feel this is enough to get the ball rolling.


----------

